# Exposition: DPE Wheels



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Hi Guys,
We are a new sponsor here (although many of you will know us from other forums, or from Bimmerfest 2005 and 2006), and I noticed we are the only vendors on the board offering DPE Wheels.

So, I have decided to do a small exposition on DPE Wheels, since our customers rave about them, and since I personally have them on my car and am very happy with them.



DPEngineering said:


> Dynamic Performance Engineering (DPE), based in Southern California, prides itself in manufacturing original products that are track proven and performance driven. With years of experience and knowledge gained in the aftermarket community, DPE has fused performance, functionality, and design to bring serious auto enthusiasts with the utmost quality in products and customer service.
> 
> DPE's custom forged wheel line utilizes the highest quality forged T6 - 6061 aircraft aluminum components in the manufacturing process to ensure each wheel is lightweight while maintaining stringent structural integrity specifications. R&D followed by Computer Aided Design (CAD) is used to create digital models in order to build prototypes, which are then rigorously tested at independent labs to exceed the standards set by the Department of Transportation (DOT).
> 
> DPE stresses high quality products, but more importantly the customer service behind it. With that in mind, dealer selection is key. To the customer, their interaction with DPE is through our dealer network. This is why DPE strives to build long-lasting relationships with each dealer to ensure that they maintain the high level of customer service that DPE dedicates its business to.


*
Now, it is my pleasure to show you the entire line of DPE Wheels:









R05









R05 Variant V









R05 Variant S









R06









R06 Variant S
*
...more to come


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

*








R07









R07 Variant S









R08









R08 Variant S









R16









R20*


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

*








GT7









GT10









R10









LS5









LS15









LS5F*

Thanks for looking!
For the best prices on DPE, please contact us.
JL


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Thank you for your order Jan!


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

UPDATE:

DPE is always striving to improve everything, and their finishes are no exception. 
the updated chrome shadow finish. the photos (unfortunately) don't do it justice. NOTE: this wheel is the 2piece forged edition.










a preview of something they've been working on. just a few more details they need to finalize. 3 piece forged with all new designs.








[/B]


----------

